# Programador para EPROM



## jjromero (Abr 24, 2006)

Hola, soy nuevo en el foro y en el tema de trabajar con pic y eprom.
Mi es que quiero empezar con unas eprom de una mother viejas en este caso 27c512 y 27c256 y no encuentro un programador y un software especifico para esto ni ejemplos de que puedo hacer.
Lo que si he encontrado de sobra es sobre pics pero no se si es lo mismo.

Agradecería mucho si pueden ayudarme.


----------



## lalosoft (Abr 24, 2006)

Para las eprom no te quedara mas remedio que comprar un grabador comercial.

http://www.eetools.com


----------



## jjromero (Abr 25, 2006)

OK, muchas gracias. Lo que también me gustaría saber es que tipo de proyectos puedo realizar con estas memorias.


----------



## lalosoft (Abr 26, 2006)

En el pasado te hubiera dado una gran cantidad de ideas pero con la llegada y penetracion de los microcontroladodes (PIC,AVR,ARM etc...) estas memorias ya no son de gran utilidad y  solo las he visto en las placas madre de los PC.


----------



## andiabarca2 (Jun 9, 2009)

Son muy utilizadas en el campo universitario para la implementacion y aprendizaje en universidades y colegios tecnicos, mas no así en modelos comerciales recientes. Por cierto necesito saber como armar un grabador de EPROM serie 27Cxx  en puertos paralelos


----------



## maverick_007 (Jun 25, 2009)

hola andi tengo el mismo interes que tu por construir un cargador de eproms, y es por eso que me e decidido a construir uno yo mismo, primero estoy investigando un poco sobre las memorias que quiero programar, que señales se deven activar para poder leer la memoria y como escrivirla y cuanto duran dichas señales, esas senales las va a controlar un pic que se comunica de forma serie con un programa en el pc, por el momento solo estoy en una etapa de diseño pueba y error cuando tenga algo seguro los subire a todo esto si alguien save algo de visual basic seria de maravilla.

chau


----------



## darth_vader (Jun 25, 2009)

Pregunto: que es lo que quieren hacer con las Eproms? , ¿Logica?, ¿grabar datos?. Yo había escuchado que se usaban para lógica combinacinal. El tema es el siguiente si se va a usar para Lógica: se va a necesitar un buen software para que sea agradable la programacion.
Bueno , yo no manejo Visual basic, manejo algo de C. De todos modos , si quieren investigar algo de esto yo me prendo, me parece interesante. Yo también he rescatado unas cuantas ROMs y RAMs de por ahi, y no les doy uso alguno por ahora.

Otro tema:
No se porque siguen diciendo que un microcontrolador reemplaza a las memorias (Eprom, FPGA, CPLD), incisto en que no son lo mismo y no puede reemplazarce uno con otro. Si alguien está convencido de lo contrario por favor que me lo explique.
Saludos


----------



## maverick_007 (Jun 26, 2009)

lo ideal las dos cosas pero por el momento necesito grabar ensamblador de z80.


----------



## krit (Jun 27, 2009)

Maverik 007 he visto tu otro mensaje sobre este tema, el que cerro el moderador, y tenia pensado contactar particularmente contigo para, si puedo, echar una mano. Entre semana mi tiempo libre es escaso y lo dejé para el fin de semana pues tenia que rebuscar información de hace muchos años. He estado buscando y al ir a contactar he encontrado que hay mas gente interesada.

Las eprom 27xxx apenas tienen uso desde que se empezaron a usar los microcontroladores con flash eprom pero me alegra ver que todavia hay alguien ineresado en usarlas.

A finales de los 80 construí un programador de eprom que cogí de unas revistas de Microhobby que alguien me paso. Lo que yo tengo son fotocopias de aquellas revistas.Este material no lo tengo escaneado y no lo puedo enviar pero  he estado gogleando un poco y he encontrado que alguien ha heho el trabajo por mi.

Lamentablemente este programador se conectaba al Spectrum y por lo tanto el software no os servira. Además tenía un bug (el cual me costo encontrar), pero si alguien tiene interes en él para desemsamblarlo tambien lo puedo pasar. Me costará buscarlo pero se que en alguna parte lo tengo.

Lo mas interesante de la documentacion es que esplica muy bien como se hace la programación.

El articulo se llama Grabador de Eprom y esta en las revistas 35 (pg 12, 13, 14 y 15),36 (pg 22...),37 (pg 22...)y 38 (22...).
La direccion es http://www.microhobby.org/

Espero que sea util la información. 

Saludos


----------



## maverick_007 (Jun 28, 2009)

Hola krit grasias por la información de la revistra micro hobby estuve revisando la pagina y esta realmente muy buena pero como dices y tienes razon el problema es el programa que va a controlar el cargador, ya que este cargador esta diseñado para el espectrum, pero nos es util una hoja en particular que aparece en la revista Nº35 pagina15 esa la ocupare como guia, habia encontrado un esquema similar pero incluia otra memoria la 2708 que necesita tensiónes negativas para funcionar, es por eso que la descarte porque complica mucho el circuito desde el punto de vista de la alimentacion.

Aprovecho de explicar la idea a modo de esquema del cargador que tengo en mente contruir ademas adjunto los esquemas explicativos de la designacion de las patas de las memorias y como se colocaran en los zocalos.

Un programa se comunicara con un pic mediante la norma rs232 y el pic sera el encargado de gestionar todo el control de las direcciones y las señales de control para escrivir y leer la memoria, sobre el programa algo tengo avansado, programo en visual basic 6.0 bueno por el momento solo tengo esto que les acavo de mostrar (espero que se vean la imagenes ) amedida que balla trabajando ire publicando los adelantos chao.


----------



## andiabarca2 (Jun 28, 2009)

Si lo que pasa es que para programar la EPROM me han dicho que la conexion serial es bastante complicada por que para guardar palabras en la memoria es mas recomendado hacerlo en paralelo pero de cualquier forma es opinion de mi profesor de sistemas digitales lo que si necesitaria es que alguien me explique como hacer la programacion para un generador de ondas (cuadrada,senoidal y triangular) en una Eprom con la conexion serial que ya la arme de todas formas


----------



## maverick_007 (Jul 1, 2009)

hola, no habia podido postear avances porque e estado ocupado ( no puedo dejar los estudios de lado) en realidad solo e trabajado en este proyecto a ratos y logre corregir unos inconvenientes del programa (todabia no esta terminado) que usare para programar las eprom aqui les dejo una foto de como lucira la interfas grafica cualquier sugerencia o comentario sera bien recivido.

andi, con respento a tu proyecto es rela tivamente facil de hacer el unico inconveniente es que necesitas un cargador para grabar una tabla de datos adecuada en la eprom, le colocas un contador tipo cd4040 a las entradas de direcciones, le colocas un conversor digital analogico en el bus de datos y un oscilador al contador y listo chao.


----------



## krit (Jul 21, 2009)

Yo tampoco he tenido mucho tiempo para pasarme por aqui ultimamente pero por lo que veo tu idea es la correcta.

A fin de cuentas solamente usas el puerto serie para pasar los datos desde el PC al PIC , y este se encarga del trabajo de grabar la EPROM.

En realidad y a raiz de todo esto he estado gogleando un poco sobre el Spectrum y no parece estar tan muerto; hay unos emuladores muy buenos para el PC. Incluso he logrado simular el programa del programador y funciona de maravilla en lo que respecta a moverse por los menus y demás.Otra cosa  es poder conectar la placa del programador al puerto paralelo por ejemplo y conseguir emular los puertos del Spectrum en el PC. No creo que se pueda.

 Si te interesa ver como trabajan las rutinas de lectura,grabacion, etc, te las puedo pasar en ensamblador del Z80. No seria dificil cambiarlas al PIC.

Un saludo y ánimo con el proyecto.


----------



## maverick_007 (Jul 24, 2009)

hola, lamento no haber estado continuando con el proyecto pero debido a situaciones academicas tube que posponerlo pero comence nuevamente el dia de ayer y contrui la fuente de poder que entrega las tensiónes para cada chip (5V, 12.5V,21V y 25V respectivamente), el pic tambien esta encargado de entregar al chip de memoria la tensión que le corresponde.

en el esquema que adjunto puse pulsadores, pero  cuando monte el circuito en el protoboard puse transistores 2n2222 con su correspondiente resistencia de base de 1.8K y el resultado fue el mismo.

el circuito funciona asi : cuando estan todos los pulsadores abiertos a la salida en trega muy aproximadamente 25V cuando se activa el pulsador 1 ( de izquierda a derecha ) la salida entrega aproximadamente 21V cuando se activa el segundo la salida entrega 12.5 y cuando se actiba el tercero la salida entrega 5V ( esta ultima tensión la agrege porque pense en hacer una mejora a futuro en la cual el cargador permita la programacion de memorias eeprom de la familia 28 y memorias flash de la familia 29 ) 

bueno aqui adjunto las fotos chao.


----------



## maverick_007 (Jul 30, 2009)

hola durante la semana estube trabajando en el circuito y quedo asi como se ve en la foto todabia lo estoy montando en el protoboard. todabia estoy trabajando en el programa cuando tengas mas avances los subo. chao


----------



## ing_njospina (Sep 23, 2009)

darth_vader dijo:


> Pregunto: que es lo que quieren hacer con las Eproms? , ¿Logica?, ¿grabar datos?. Yo había escuchado que se usaban para lógica combinacinal. El tema es el siguiente si se va a usar para Lógica: se va a necesitar un buen software para que sea agradable la programacion.
> Bueno , yo no manejo Visual basic, manejo algo de C. De todos modos , si quieren investigar algo de esto yo me prendo, me parece interesante. Yo también he rescatado unas cuantas ROMs y RAMs de por ahi, y no les doy uso alguno por ahora.
> 
> Otro tema:
> ...


 
saludos, yo pienso que los microcontroladores las reemplazan por que tienen incluida en su mayoria eeprom y adicionalmene se le pueden programar mas funciones, su precio por la popularizacion es similar. por eso pienso que si fueron reemplazadas.


----------



## ing_njospina (Oct 2, 2009)

Quiero que me disculpen por mi comentario anterior, bueno es que no tenia claro de que se trataba la vaina, yo estoy en mismo plan de la contruccion, pero el soft lo estoy haciendo en labview, mas adelente les cuento como me fue.

que pasa maveric que no das nada, jajaja, tal vez estas muy ocupado, si ves este mensaje me serviria que postearas algo de teoria sobre el asunto, me vendria de perlas por que no encuentro nada y esos programadores son muy costosos comercialmente


----------



## richard alonso (Oct 23, 2009)

hola gente ya que se esta tratando el tema de las eeprom les comento que yo arme en mi taller un programador de 5 tipos de eeprom diferentes.el mismo le las familias 25/95xx,sde-sda 2506,93xx,nvm 3060,y 24c/24w,me marcha re bien les dejo una foto del circuito armado,otra cosa el programa que utiliso es el ponyprog 2000,saludos


----------



## tgofernandezceti (Oct 26, 2009)

Hola, checate los voltajes de programación, se direcciona, se escribe el dato, y le das un write enable, ésto lo puedes intentar a mano, con unos mini dips, es realmente sencillo!, obviamente, te recomiendo que hagas esta prueba a mano para que tú mismo vayas formulando el algoritmo que vas a implementar con tu microcontrolador. Salu2!!


----------



## richard alonso (Oct 26, 2009)

hola no me acuerdo bien pero la alimentacion queda en unos 4.5v mas o menos,ya que tiene unos zener,me a dado excelentes resultados,dispongo de unos 4000 datos de eeprom,y cada vez que viene un tv a mi taller para reparacion les copio las eeprom,si alguien presisa alguna eeprom,diganme modelo y marca,en caso de que la tenga con gusto la subire,lo que no tengo es información de las marcas mas recientes como kiland ,quori,spica,dell,etc,un saludo a todos


----------



## tubu (Nov 3, 2009)

Muchas gracias, ha sido de ayuda.
Aún sigo "luchando" con la Willem Eprom PCB50a porque al grabar la información me señala los errores 0x000041  Chip= 0x00  buffer= 0x02
Sabes algo de esto?.

Mil gracias

Saludos


----------



## fermanso (Nov 13, 2009)

gente encontre un pcb+esqumatico+soft para eeprom paralelas

http://www.progshop.com/eagle/eprommer_3_3.zip
http://www.batronix.com/exe/Prog-Studio-Setup.exe
eso es todo, no se ve complicado de armar, cuando lo arme les cuento la experiencia


----------



## charocesar (Dic 18, 2009)

hola... me podrian decir como debo programar una memoria philips 24c04, por favor, desde ya gracias...


----------



## richard alonso (Dic 20, 2009)

hola charocesar para programar esa eeprom tienes que usar el pony prog,dime el modelo de ese tv philips y te mando el archivo y en caso de que no tengas el pony prog lo subo,tambien tengo datos de todas las marcas nuevas,spica,kiland,quori,etc,un saludo


----------



## charocesar (Dic 21, 2009)

Es un philips de 14 pulgadas, SMART, ya no tiene el numero de serie, y no tengo el programa, desde ya te agradezco por tu ayuda, gracias.. saludos cordiales...


----------



## richard alonso (Dic 22, 2009)

hola charocesar como estas,bueno aca te mando todos los archivos de eeprom philips que tengo en mi base de datos,junto con el programa y los pasos nesesarios para usarlo,espero te sirva ,otra cosa si no te marcha una eeprom programa otra,si alguna te marcha pero por ejemplo te quedara alto el vertical,etc,ya sea por poner un archivo de un tv mas grande,entra al modo de servicio y ajustale los parametros,otra cosa si al leer una eeprom te saltara error,es devido a que esa memo esta mal,no el archivo sino el integrado eeprom

bueno aca te mando las memo y los pasos para usar el pony prog,espero te sirvan,un saludo a todos los miembros del foro y que pasen felizes fiestas


----------



## richard alonso (Dic 26, 2009)

dar las gracias nunca esta de mas,un saludo a  todos

otra cosa,ahora dispongo de 1.789 archivos de eeprom para tv,y algunos de dvd,tengo eeprom de marcas recientes tambien como ser spica,kiland,ziam,etc,y tambien de marcas mas viejas,si alguien presisa con gusto las subo,un saludo a todos


----------



## mcrven (Dic 27, 2009)

richard alonso dijo:


> dar las gracias nunca esta de mas,un saludo a  todos
> 
> otra cosa,ahora dispongo de 1.789 archivos de eeprom para tv,y algunos de dvd,tengo eeprom de marcas recientes tambien como ser spica,kiland,ziam,etc,y tambien de marcas mas viejas,si alguien presisa con gusto las subo,un saludo a todos



Amigo Richard, nunca está demás tener en reserva ese tipo de info. En comunidad electronicos tienen publicado un archivo con diferentes tipos de eeprom para TVs y Monitores, pero no son tantos como los que anuncias.

Te sugiero los comprimas en un solo archivo, preferiblemente *.rar y lo adhieras a un post para, que lo puedas compartir con los interesados.

Saludos y gracias de antemano;


----------



## mcrven (Dic 28, 2009)

Bueno Richard, por mi parte agradecido, aún si no tuviese el archivo que necesito, pero entre tantanta piedra que trae el río... ganancia de pescadores.

Saludos:

P.D.: Como se que Andrés siempre anda echando el ojo por acá, le sugiero que lo incluya en la documentación disponible del foro.

De paso, aprovecho y les deseo Feliz Navidad y próspero 2010 a toda nuestra maravillosa comunidad.


----------



## richard alonso (Dic 29, 2009)

mcrven dijo:


> Bueno Richard, por mi parte agradecido, aún si no tuviese el archivo que necesito, pero entre tantanta piedra que trae el río... ganancia de pescadores.
> 
> Saludos:
> 
> ...



ok estoy a las ordenes por aca,otra cosa el circuito programador de eeprom que subi es solo para eeprom de la serie 24xx,pero si quieren el circuito del programador de 7 tipos de eeprom diferentes,que es el de la foto,es el que uso actualmente con gusto se los subire,un saludo a todos los miembros del foro,me siento orgulloso de perteneser al foro,todos aportamos nuestro granito de arena para ayudar a otros sin esperar nada a cambio,eso es lo que hace grande a la gente,un muy feliz 2010 a todos


----------



## Biotech (Ene 20, 2010)

richard alonso dijo:


> dar las gracias nunca esta de mas,un saludo a  todos
> 
> otra cosa,ahora dispongo de 1.789 archivos de eeprom para tv,y algunos de dvd,tengo eeprom de marcas recientes tambien como ser spica,kiland,ziam,etc,y tambien de marcas mas viejas,si alguien presisa con gusto las subo,un saludo a todos



Pues a mi me encantaría que pudieras compartirme esa información y muchas gracias por adelantado.

Saludos



richard alonso dijo:


> ok estoy a las ordenes por aca,otra cosa el circuito programador de eeprom que subi es solo para eeprom de la serie 24xx,pero si quieren el circuito del programador de 7 tipos de eeprom diferentes,que es el de la foto,es el que uso actualmente con gusto se los subire,un saludo a todos los miembros del foro,me siento orgulloso de perteneser al foro,todos aportamos nuestro granito de arena para ayudar a otros sin esperar nada a cambio,eso es lo que hace grande a la gente,un muy feliz 2010 a todos



Gracias por todo


----------



## JAMV1805 (Feb 10, 2010)

hola a todos, yo soy nuevo en su comunidad. actualmente yo tengo un programador comercial de eprom. modelo EP-1140 BP Microsystems. la computadora se me daño y perdí el software de complilación. este programa trabajaba con windows 95 pero actualmente tengo es window xp. si alguien puede ayudarme, se lo agradecería.


----------



## richard alonso (Feb 11, 2010)

hola jamv1805,lo mejor seria que uses algun programador echo por tu mismo,(como hice yo)el circuito mas comun lo puedes conseguir en pablin,en caso de que no lo encuentres te puedo mandar el circuito que hice yo,aunque si buscas en el foro seguro deveria estar,yo subi hace tiempo  todo lo necesario para las eeprom,aca mismo si miras un poco mas arriva puedes descargar 1789 archivos de eeprom junto con el programa para usar en ese programador,llamado pony prog,y tambien los pasos a seguir para calibrarlo una vez instalado,el programador que me hice en mi taller,programa 7 tipos de eeprom diferentes,el que esta en pablin solo programa la serie 24xx,mientras que el que yo hice programa,(24xx,25xx,95xx,sda y sde2506,93xx y por ultimo nvm3060,saludos


----------



## JAMV1805 (Feb 12, 2010)

Buenos días richard, gracias por tu respuesta. pero el problema que tengo es que no consigo uno adecuado para programar específicamente una 27c512. la cual necesito tambien respaldar la información


----------



## richard alonso (Mar 6, 2010)

claro te entiendo,disculpa que no me dicuenta


----------



## maverick_007 (Mar 13, 2010)

hola disculpen por haberme ausentado tanto tiempo en este post pero e tenido unos inconvenientes y e estado  realizado otros proyectos que tenia que hacer urgente, bueno haora estoy desocupado y deseoso de seguir adelante con este ambicioso proyecto  y digo ambisioso porque consiste en crear todo lo necesario para programar las memorias (familia 27xxx) desde el hardware hasta el software y queria añadir un tipo mas de memorias la familia 29fxxx que son las memorias flash de la empresa atmel (tengo un par de estas que me gustaria provar ) y talves mas adelante poder programar la familia 28 ( eeprom). investigare un poco mas sobre estas memorias y seguire con la programacion del soft.


----------



## richard alonso (Mar 14, 2010)

estaria bueno que pongas archivos de esas familias de eeprom,al igual que el programa,y el circuito para programarlas,no es obligacion creo,pero de esto se trata el foro,de alludarnos entre todos,pasandonos cosas que uno tiene y que otra persona presisa,si estoy equivocado,corrijanme,saludos


----------



## maverick_007 (Mar 14, 2010)

hola richard tienes rason es bueno compartir, pero el problema  eske el programa todabia no lo termino,  estoy haciendo que reconosca los ficheros .hex del formato intel y crear la matris de datos pero me acostado un poco lograr el manejo de cadenas de caracteros pero no lo e dejado de lado todabia estoy trabajando en ese gran detalle apenas teng algo funcional lo suvire de inmediato.

saludos.


----------



## maverick_007 (Mar 18, 2010)

hola, e tenido algunos inconvenientes que no e podido solucionar al albrir el archivo , merefiero a la forma de mostrar los datos, me explico puedo abrir el archivo sin nungun problema pero no lo puedo mostrar como deseo, en filas de 16 en 16 acia abajo si alguien pudiera ayudarme con eso seria fantastico ^^ de lo contrario no importa funciona igual  pero asi se veria mas formal.
asta el momento  el programa lo ke ace esque permite buscar un fichero .hex y lo muestra en una caja de text todavia no tengo configurada la funcion mscomm.


----------



## borja1234567 (Mar 18, 2010)

una duda se puede hacer un generador de funciones con onda cuadrada, tiangular y senoidal con una eprom w27e257-12?


----------



## maverick_007 (Mar 19, 2010)

hola borja si, si puedes pero primero deves grabar una tabla de datos que te represente esa funcion ( si es triangular cuadrada o senoidal) y a la salida (D7 hasta D0) debes colocar un conversor digital a analogico y tendras tus funciones, pero como bien dije debes primero grabar tus datos, de momento toy trabajando en un grabador  espero poder tenerlo lo antes posible aprobecho el post para suvir un avanse, el circuito que utilizare para el grabador de momento no tengo el pic necesario y nose como me lo conseguire pero bueno eso ya es otra cosa ^^ ....

aqui va el esquema:

hola en el esquema anterior puede que no se entienda o distinga correctamente como van conectados los buses asique aqui adjunto una imagen que explica en detalle el conexionado (el zocalo es de 28 patas y uso como guia la memoria 27C512, todas las otras memorias se adaptan mediante sofware).

por ejemplo la pata 26 tiene dos funciones de Vcc y como A13 lo mismo ocurre con A15 que tambien es Vpp.


----------



## borja1234567 (Mar 20, 2010)

muchas gracias maverick_007 pero es mas complicado de lo que esperaba 
yo de programacion no se nada solo se que tengo una eprom y necesito un generador de funciones 

de todos modos voy a intentar animarme y averiguar todo lo necesario.


----------



## maverick_007 (Mar 24, 2010)

hola en el eskema anterior me falto colocar una pata del pic y con eso esta definitivo ,todavia estoy trabajando en hacer el frimware del pic y para p`robarlo puede que me demore como un mes ojala que sea menos ( es el tiempo que me demoro en conseguir los materiales T_T) bueno hasta el momento seria eso xau


----------



## pci.aos (Abr 21, 2010)

maverick_007 dijo:


> hola andi tengo el mismo interes que tu por construir un cargador de eproms, y es por eso que me e decidido a construir uno yo mismo, primero estoy investigando un poco sobre las memorias que quiero programar, que señales se deven activar para poder leer la memoria y como escrivirla y cuanto duran dichas señales, esas senales las va a controlar un pic que se comunica de forma serie con un programa en el pc, por el momento solo estoy en una etapa de diseño pueba y error cuando tenga algo seguro los subire a todo esto si alguien save algo de visual basic seria de maravilla.
> 
> chau


he leido este foro (muy tarde yo diria), manejo visual basic y les puedo asegurar que la logica en entorno windows es muy diferente a la de C, se deben manejar eventor, ventanas, controles, aunque la unica diferencia radica en los eventos ya, la demas programacion es parecida a la de C (ojo la sintaxis es muy diferente pero la logica es parecida), si desean aprender el lenguaje, es cierot que no podemos encontrar muchos manuales por la red, pero con los ejemplos que tiene incorporado en el MSDN basta y sobra para entender

en cuanto a las memorias eprom, la idea que tengo es armar una computadora (un entrenador del lenguaje ensamblador para la institucion donde estudio) con el microprocesador 8086 u 8088, he intentado grabar este tipo de memorias, pero en el ECG mencionan que se requiere un voltaje de 21 V o 15 V, he arruinado memorias tratando de hacer esto. si alguien podria explicarme como se graba unade estas seria de mucha ayuda


----------



## chapin (Jun 10, 2010)

borja1234567 continuaras con el proyecto


----------



## borja1234567 (Jun 20, 2010)

chapin dijo:


> borja1234567 continuaras con el proyecto



ultimamente estoy muuuuuuy liado pero cuando tenga tiempo libre me pondre con el


----------



## flacastfyupn (Ago 29, 2010)

Hola a todos
Hasta ahora comienzo con lo que es programacion de memorias eeprom (28c64B) pero ando muy confundida, tengo el programa BK844 para hacerlo pero no estoy muy segura como son las relaciones de las posiciones de la memoria y el programa, si alguien lo conoce y sabe como van les agradeceria que me lo informaran.

Gracias.


----------



## oscar16f877 (Sep 1, 2010)

hola flacastfyupn *QUE* tal? mira la memoria q*UE* estas intentando programar en una EEPROM de 64Kbits sabes t*E* recomiendo q*UE* leas su datasheet, ahi esta toda la secuencia para que puedas grabarla leerla borrarla etc. aahh y en cuanto a un software para porgramarla... te recomiendo que diseñes el tuyo propio en visual basic... es mucho mas confiable si lo haces tu misma... mira t*E* dejo un link para q*UE* veas el datasheet. 
http://www.ece.vt.edu/cel/datasheets/28c64.pdf
saludos.


----------



## jratta10 (Sep 30, 2010)

maverick_007 disculpa pero como ha quedado con lo del programa para el Pic?? me intereza realizar esta proyecto


----------



## maverick_007 (Ene 16, 2011)

hola lamento haber estado tan alejado del tema pero a sido por motivos de estudio y devido a las actividades en las que participo espero poder avanzar algo durante este verano lo que tengo hasta el momento es la lectura de la memoria nvram la 48t58 ( memoria de 8 kbyte), que la puedo utilizar de igual forma que una eeprom, haora estoy trabajando en la parte de la escritura de la memoria pero e tenido un poco de dificultad para programar en visual basic porque para poder cargar un archivo hexadecimal tengo que ir leyendo linea por linea e ir deglosando la la linea por cada dos caracteres que representan un byte y todo eslo lo leo segun el formato de intel i8hex, espero tener algo un poco mas robusto para poder subirlo de forma definitiva en un hilo nuevo saludos bye


----------



## maverick_007 (Ene 17, 2011)

aqui les dejo un video de como leeo la memoria m48t58 si se fijan cada ves que lee y llega al final cambian unos valores eso se debe a que en las ultimas posisiones de memoria se guardan los datos del reloj que tiene incorparado se pueden ver los minutos segundos dias años y creo que las centurias.


----------



## HUEVOCOP (Mar 2, 2011)

olaaa compañeros soy nuevo en esto y pues a ver si me pueden proporcionar un diagrama sencillo para programar una eprom 2716  gracias 

saludos


----------



## edicrin (Mar 19, 2011)

Buen Dia, quisiera saber que programador para eproms 27cXXX, pics y otros es mejor para adquirirlo a nivel comercial, les agradezco su colaboracion.


----------



## marcelo2112 (Ago 8, 2011)

Me sumo a tu pedido, solo me interesa poder grabar la 27c010.


----------



## zhabinopaz (Sep 2, 2011)

Ola q tal amigos del foro he estado buscando informacion sobre algun grabador de eeproms en este caso de los que se han estado mencionando en el foro la cuales son: NMC27C64 y el M27C512 esto es de gran urgencia necesito saber como construir mi grabador porque son 12 eeproms las que tngo de trabajo les agradeseria su ayuda, de antemano gracias amigos.!


----------



## SpaceInvader (Sep 12, 2011)

Hola zhabinopaz, yo me construí un programador exclusivo para la 2764, muy sencillo, sólo un circuito integrado, funciona perfecto, visita mi página:  

http://spaceinvader.comuf.com/MiEPROMburner.html

Y también construí el programador Batronix, que lee y graba de todo: 

http://spaceinvader.comuf.com/BATRONIX_EPROM_Burner.htm

Ambos programadores funcionan perfecto, los diagramas están corrrectos, y el software funciona sin problemas, los recomiendo, saludos.


----------



## zhabinopaz (Sep 12, 2011)

SpaceInvader fijate de que me dijeron ese tambien pero el software ocasiona problemas pero lo voy a armar y te aviso como me queda y gracias por la ayuda!


----------



## Droppe (Ago 6, 2012)

ing_njospina dijo:


> saludos, yo pienso que los microcontroladores las reemplazan por que tienen incluida en su mayoria eeprom y adicionalmene se le pueden programar mas funciones, su precio por la popularizacion es similar. por eso pienso que si fueron reemplazadas.



Hola Buenas!! a toda la gente del Foro.  Creo que "lo que cuenta aquí es el desafío", soy una mezcla de electrónico e informático, y trabajo en cualquier cosa para ganarme la vida,  por lo que no soy experto en el tema, cuando dejé mi carrera me quedé con muchos chip, MCUs antiguos como el 8031, 8748, memorias etc. y tengo ganas de echarle mano y si!, el proyecto de maverick es bién interesante, y por lo que he leído por ahi se pueden hacer cosas con una FPGA que hacen los PIC,  pero creo que al revez no, -de pronto ahí, hay un tema que puede ser interesante, alguien podría aclararnos esto?-.   En fin veo bastante gente como yo que parece estar de acuerdo en que es válido el proyecto de maverick. he sabido de gente que ha "parado" su pc luego de un crash debido a un fallo en la bios reprogramandola. 
Saludos!.


----------

